# Cup Check



## AvPKenpo (Feb 12, 2002)

Hello,

So how many of you train without a cup?
The reason I'm asking is I was wondering how much it actually affects how we train.  In other words, because I am wearing a cup does it keep me from blocking those groin kicks?  And would not wearing a cup keep me more aware of those...... ummm  family jewels?

Just a thought.

Michael


----------



## arnisador (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AvPKenpo _
> *So how many of you train without a cup?*



They're too uncomfortable--and look what happened to Bill Wallace. I don't wear one. I probably should, but I just can't stand them.


----------



## Nate_Hoopes (Feb 12, 2002)

The anwer is yes and no, During regualr teaching classes no i don't, But during shootfighting class i do, and once in a while my teacher and i have a sparring day (mostly consists of him whooping up on me for half an hour) and those days i wear cups because an occasional deflection goes to that area, and also we do what we call street simulated combat where he will give us taps to the balls to wake us up and show us that were open, this is only for the last month, my training has gotten interesting since i got my purple belt.


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 12, 2002)

It depends on the venue. In Kenpo I am forever telling people to put their cup on because I *will* hit them there so it's in their best interest.

In judo I do not wear a cup because it gets in the way and can cause more damage then good.

Systema, I wear not cup because it's part of the training for sensitivity.

In boxing, I wear the no foul protector when I get into the ring because, well, because bad things can happen.

It's a time and place thing. I go through about 1 broken cup a year.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 12, 2002)

We spar every week, and groins are always an "open" target.  Also damn near every kenpo self defense tech hits the groin at some point, and though you only usually tap it for targeting, I don't always trust my fellow students.  

So, yes, I wear a cup.  

I can't really imagine doing kenpo without one, and I'm so used to it that it doesn't really bother me.  I don't think wearing one gets me habituated to getting popped, I'm still pretty aware of what happens down there.

When I did BJJ I didn't wear one, so that I got in the habit of stretching the armbar over the side of my pelvis rather than right down the middle.

Lamont


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 12, 2002)

I generally wear a cup when practicing techs at speed, or when working with lower belts.  For general class I usually don't, it drives me nuts (no reference intended).  I ALWAYS have it with me, so if the training looks like it's gonna head that way (or if I am going to work with an "offender") I'll go slap it on.

If you're like the guys in the attached pic, you don't need one!


----------



## Klondike93 (Feb 12, 2002)

I wear a cup to every class I either teach or workout in regardless of what is going to be done.
I just can't imagine doing kenpo any day without a cup so the person I'm working with can be able to get to hit there to work on focus.
Also, I have had the same cup for the last 17 years now, so yes even if you wear one you should always block.


----------



## Nate_Hoopes (Feb 12, 2002)

Ive never been hit while sparring but i used to play baseball and wore a cup and i know that it still hurt to get hit there anyways, always fear the testicle hits.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Systema, I wear not cup because it's part of the training for sensitivity.*



Now that's dedication to one's art.


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 12, 2002)

The late comedian Dennis Wolfberg used to tell a funny story related to this topic:

"When I was in little league, one day I came up to bat.  The pitcher was one of these "hormonally advanced" children- at 8yo he was foot taller than everyone else and shaving.  He wound up and fired that ball at me like a missile, it went low and struck a very delicate part of my 8yo anatomy (a part that up until that point I had little use for, but one which I had great future hopes for).  It went CRRRRAAAAACK!!! Every male creature within a two mile radius cringed!  One parent said "Gosh- that sounded like it BROKE HIS CUP!!" Now ladies and gentlemen, had I BEEN WEARING A CUP..."


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 12, 2002)

You can't override your instincts.  If someone makes at move at your groin you will attempt to block it.  The cup is there in case you are not fast enough.

Wear A Cup it could save your life!


----------



## Kirk (Feb 12, 2002)

My cup digs, makes me sweat too much, is a pure pain in the ...
I forgot it ONE time ... I love that cup!


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Now that's dedication to one's art. *



Actually, it teaches you to move. I never said I was happy with it. But I understand.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 12, 2002)

I usually dont...that discomfort thing.  If its a sparing night, I do though.  Best thing was sparing with a guy, built like a linebacker, about 7' tall.... he asked me to be careful as he'd forgotten his.  I said, no problem.  I wasn't wearing one as they were too small.  The look on his face allowed several shots to land.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I usually dont...that discomfort thing.  If its a sparing night, I do though.  Best thing was sparing with a guy, built like a linebacker, about 7' tall.... he asked me to be careful as he'd forgotten his.  I said, no problem.  I wasn't wearing one as they were too small.  The look on his face allowed several shots to land.   *



That is too tasteless for even me to comment on.


----------



## Klondike93 (Feb 12, 2002)

I thought it was funny


----------



## AvPKenpo (Feb 12, 2002)

Excellent replies gentlemen, especially you Vince, I am always entertained by your quick wit and testostrone.  
I always wear mine, don't think that I have ever gone without it.  In our studio if a student gets too rough with another student he is then asked  to remove his/her cup and then to return to class(whether it is sparring or techniques).  
Do you think that that is a fair punishment for being too rough?  What is appropriate action for an instructor to take, in your opinion?  Pushups, situps, laps.... what?  


 

Michael


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AvPKenpo _
> *Excellent replies gentlemen, especially you Vince, I am always entertained by your quick wit and testostrone.
> I always wear mine, don't think that I have ever gone without it.  In our studio if a student gets too rough with another student he is then asked  to remove his/her cup and then to return to class(whether it is sparring or techniques).
> Do you think that that is a fair punishment for being too rough?  What is appropriate action for an instructor to take, in your opinion?  Pushups, situps, laps.... what?
> ...



If a student is too rough, he gets one warning.  If he continues, he is told to leave.  

Back on topic: when I train with the TKD class, I don't wear a cup because they generally don't train to hit the groin.  When I trained regularly in Okinawa-te, I always wore my cup because I always needed it.  Now I'm training FMA, and I don't wear one at the moment.  However, as we get more into the hand-to-hand stuff, and as one of the guros incorporates more and more Kuntao-Silat de Thuoars, I'll probably go back to wearing one.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 12, 2002)

Rob - 

AvPKenpo - Force them to watch the Bush Gore debates from the US debacle, err, election? 

Seriously, I'd lean more towards laps or pushups, rather than risking damage.  Of course, if the student is a particularly hard case, then it may be deserved.

:asian:


----------



## Chiduce (Feb 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AvPKenpo _
> *Excellent replies gentlemen, especially you Vince, I am always entertained by your quick wit and testostrone.
> I always wear mine, don't think that I have ever gone without it.  In our studio if a student gets too rough with another student he is then asked  to remove his/her cup and then to return to class(whether it is sparring or techniques).
> Do you think that that is a fair punishment for being too rough?  What is appropriate action for an instructor to take, in your opinion?  Pushups, situps, laps.... what?
> ...


 If he or she want's to be a tiger; by all means let them! 15 Tiger Claw Finger Tip Push-ups with proper hand form is a good start; then 10 more removing one finger at a time until nothing but the thumbs are left to push-up on! Then give them 25 palm up, back of hand flat on deck Wrist Push-ups! These can be done also on concrete pavement and on a bed of course gravel. Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 13, 2002)

My wife is in the kitchen baking muffins right now.  If you really want to punish some one I can send some via courrier to the offending person.  Don't worry about them going stale you wouldn't be able to tell.


----------



## Klondike93 (Feb 13, 2002)

> when I train with the TKD class, I don't wear a cup because they generally don't train to hit the groin.



In all the years I put in TKD before switching to Kenpo, I found that was when you needed the cup most.  Those people all try to kick as high as they can, including when your kicking them in the head. The end result is usually a low kick while your 's is in the air.


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 13, 2002)

Hey Rob- I'll trade ya my wife's mouth for your wife's muffins!  At least muffins are quiet.  My wife yacks 24-7.  No lie.  She talks in her sleep even. YACK YACK YACK YACK YACK!!!  If I say anything she gets all mad and SEZ she won't say another word- but she does- it just changes tone. YACK YACK YACK YACK YACK.

It's no wonder I am bald and deaf.

Sheesh.

Crummy muffins sound good to me.


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 13, 2002)

Stop it! You're killing me over here! Ah ha ha ha!


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 13, 2002)

Gou, you must be single, otherwise you would far more understanding.  I will tell you like my married friends told me- "It's comin' Bubba- and you won't see it until it's got ya!"

I still have not figgered out how it happened.  One day, my world was sooooo cool and together, and then I met this chick...

Man.  I am depressed now.  I'm gonna go lay in my bed in my boxers and scratch myself while trying to seem interested in the yack.  King of the Hill comes on in an hour...

Yep yep yep.... :shrug:


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 13, 2002)

I'm married.
:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 13, 2002)

Gou actually has a wonderful wife.  And my wife talks for a living you would think she would not want to when she isn't working but that is not the case.:argue:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 13, 2002)

If I am only instructing a class no I do not wear a cup. If I am in the class or sparring you had better belive I wear one. I've had more than a few busted into fragments by well placed kicks,And was damn happy that it was the cup that was broken.
  Back 10 years ago I had a close friend killed when his testicals where displaced from a front kick.He went into sock and died befor he got to the hospital. It was not a kick trown in anger or hate just one he didn't block that had a little more power and penetration than was expected.
Shadow


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> *
> 
> In all the years I put in TKD before switching to Kenpo, I found that was when you needed the cup most.  Those people all try to kick as high as they can, including when your kicking them in the head. The end result is usually a low kick while your 's is in the air. *



Ah, see, I never try to kick them in the head   Consequently, they're the ones who have to watch out for groin kicks.  Many of them chamber their legs really high when going for high kicks.  I like to jam kicks.  So, when I jam one of those high chambered kicks, my leg sometimes gets deflected into their 'nads.

Then I start throwing punches, and really screw them up 

Cthulhu


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 13, 2002)

Well... she MUST be wonderful!  (No offense Gou!) (Well, maybe a little! LOL)

Actually, I have a wonderful wife too- she puts up with an animal like me, and for all her yacking doesn't ***** much.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 13, 2002)

> Actually, I have a wonderful wife too- she puts up with an animal like me, and for all her yacking doesn't ***** much.




Your words describe my wife.  Gotta love her!

A wise man once said "Poligamy is having too many wives.
Monogamy is the same as Poligamy".


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 14, 2002)

This reminds me of a joke (what doesn't?):

Three guys were selected to join the CIA- one 25yo, one 35yo, and one 45yo.  They were taken to a room with three doors, and were told their wives were in each of the three rooms respectively.

The director handed a gun to the 25yo, and told him to go into that room and shoot his wife to prove his loyalty.  He declined- "NO, man.  I love my wife more than I want this job."

The gun was handed to the 35yo, who took it and walked toward the door.  At the door he stopped, paused, then came back and returned the gun- "I really want this job, but that is asking too much.  I guess I really love that woman."

The 45yo took the gun, walked directly into the room and slammed the door behind him.  BLAM! BLAM! BLAM! BLAM! BLAM! BLAM! The revolver emptied it's drum, then there was a horrendous scuffle and racket from the room.  The 45yo emerged and everyone asked what the heck happened!?!

"Some BOZO put blanks in the gun, so I had to choke her a$$!!!"

(Yeah, I know- BAD BAD BAD!!!)  I should be ashamed....


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 14, 2002)

Those were hilarious, I cold not stop laughing.  My wife found them offensive, but she's just a woman.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 14, 2002)

Uh Rob,

You know its Valentine's day right?  Man you ain't getting ANY if your wife sees that. 

Lamont

PS. Of course if you don't know its Valentine's day, well you've got other problems....


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 14, 2002)

Yes it IS Valentine's Day- which means I AM getting some whether I want it or not!!

Nothing short of a natural disaster of epic proportion could save me from this fate...

:rofl:


----------



## AvPKenpo (Feb 14, 2002)

OINK.........:rofl: 

My wife didn't really like the joke either...... oh well all the men have that I have shown it to.   
By the way what happened to our topic.:shrug:   Just Kidding.  Our wives will be giving us a cup check if we are not careful.  Make sure we all do the right thing.  If you are not sure what to do we will go over it in our next Mans Union Meeting.


Michael


----------



## Nate_Hoopes (Feb 14, 2002)

ROTFLMAO

You guys act way too young for your age better be careful who you tell that joke to otherwise your viagra will be useless. HEHE 
:lol:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 23, 2002)

Always wear a cup........ are you kidding...... it hurts.

I had my cup on when I took a shot in the taint.  My balls soon were as big as softballs (no kidding)  Black and not a wrinkle in sight.  Internal bleeding was massave.  Scared the Hell out of me!!  Went to get it checked and the Dr. told me to put Ice Packs on them and lie in an inverted position........ Man did that hurt as  well........ the Freezing Ice felt like Fire!!  

If you haven't been tagged good ........... dont wish for it.  Be safe and wear your cup.  Ask Bill Wallace.

:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 23, 2002)

A rough shot to the groin can be as effective as a vasectomy.  I know a guy who took a shot and lost use of his testicles.  It can be very dangerous.  And be serious disformity down there can be a real turn off on a date that is starting to get somewhere.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 23, 2002)

Well, I already have 2  wonderful boys so I guess I dont have to worry about that anymore!  LOL


----------



## arnisador (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Be safe and wear your cup.  Ask Bill Wallace.
> *



Didn't he lose a testicle because of, or at least despite, wearing a cup? The testicle was caught between the edge of the cup and his body, I believe.


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 23, 2002)

My eyes nearly blew out of their sockets just discussing this topic!!!


----------



## arnisador (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vincefuess _
> *My eyes nearly blew out of their sockets just discussing this topic!!! *



Raising once again that age-old question: Given the choice, would you rather lose an eye, or a ...


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *
> 
> Raising once again that age-old question: Given the choice, would you rather lose an eye, or a ...
> ...



I could live with a glass eye or even a patch, but ....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 25, 2002)

Well....to answer that question....

I'd rather lose 1 of "the boys" than an eye....  That whole, not seeing thing, sucks.

Been there, done that...was NOT fun....Damn Lasik!!!!!:soapbox: 

But...no.... losing an eye would be worse, IMHO.

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 25, 2002)

One eye is good for a lot of things...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 25, 2002)

just not those that require depth perception...

I mean, everything would look flat.... that would definately throw off my paintball game....

:rofl:


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 25, 2002)

Think of the babes you could bag. Really, "I have a fake testicle" doesn't sound as good as "I have a false eye."

The point is moot. Try and keep them all if you can.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 25, 2002)

Ya...definatly a good plan....especially if you lose all 4, and then get them confused in the morning...boy would that be embarasing. 

Seriously, it just seems to be a prudent thing to wear one.  Too much damage, possibly even fatal can be inflicted by a good goin shot.

:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 25, 2002)

I just caught up with this little thread, thought I'd clarify a point.   



> _Originally posted by vincefuess _
> *This reminds me of a joke (what doesn't?):
> 
> Three guys were selected to join the CIA- one 25yo, one 35yo, and one 45yo.   *



Funny I've heard that joke before, except it was three women and the last woman beat the hubby to death with the chair.  

Yes very amusing, when you put it in the right perspective.

Oh and by the way ..... yes keep your cups on boys.  You are good for at least one things, so don't spoil it for us.  :rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 25, 2002)

I always heard it was 2 things...
Lawn care and vehicle maint....

:rofl:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I always heard it was 2 things...
> Lawn care and vehicle maint....
> 
> :rofl: *



Don't forget taking out the garbage, and killing spiders.  .And something about changing lightbulds


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 25, 2002)

Okay, my mistake,  so what that, a half a dozen?  

Not bad!!

 

A little more training and there may be some hope for you yet.

:rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 25, 2002)

Not the spiders...man, my SO sees a spider, that little bugger better kick his legs into high gear....

or hope hes wearing a cup, cuz man, does she squash em flat!


Trained?  Naw.... we're still using the paper.  :rofl:


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 25, 2002)

Paper?  I got me a nice little hubby-door.  

Cthulhu


----------



## WilliamTLear (Feb 26, 2002)

There once was a man from Nass
Who had great big balls made of brass
In stormy weather
They'd clank together
And lightning would shoot from his ***!:uhohh: 

Billy Lear


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 26, 2002)

Did this thread run downhill fast........:shrug:


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 26, 2002)

I blame those IKKO guys.


----------



## WilliamTLear (Feb 26, 2002)

It's better than fighting like those guys on that OTHER fourm.

:boxing: 

Billy "Please don't hurt me" Lear


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> *It's better than fighting like those guys on that OTHER fourm.
> 
> :boxing:
> ...



What other forum, it is not a forum if you are not allowed to express your ideas.  Down with the censors.:soapbox: 

Besides they don't have cool smilies.:cheers:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 26, 2002)

to semi-quote the ill fated Red Leader "Lets stay on topic".  


(but, off topic, yeah, we do have the coolest smilies. Thanks! )


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 28, 2002)

What brands are the best tuck under  cups today....... anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Kroy (Apr 7, 2003)

After a few snap kicks in da boys, I think this question will be answered.:erg:


----------



## Elfan (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *What brands are the best tuck under  cups today....... anyone have any suggestions? *



I've seen a few people getting these recently: http://internationaljock.com/zpage3-3507.html

(warning bad ad pic)


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 7, 2003)

Oh, jeez- 

:rofl: 

I had to look. I'm sorry, abs aside that model does look at all like he'd be into sports ya know what I mean.

All I can say is:

"I don't know how you walk around with those things" -Elaine Benes


----------



## Nate_Hoopes (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Oh, jeez-
> 
> :rofl:
> ...



Very Very Carefully as this thread proves....


----------

